# In N.New Jersey



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, 
I am looking for an incubator. I almost found one with Tractor Supply Store but they only sell Little Giants which people are saying it's not good. Is there any store in North New Jersey or somewhere near trenton that sells incubators? 

Help would be appreciated. 
(by the way I already checked craigslist and backpage.com)


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

If you see EnergyVet on here ask her. She is New Jersey and could probably help you out. Good luck !


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. Perhaps I'll send her a pm.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi. Already connected!


----------

